# Nib Sources



## beck3906 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am looking for sources to get replacement nibs for my fountain pens.  I have the site for Heritage Pens and The Golden Nib and seriously considering theirs.  

I remember there's another source or two that has been listed here but I can't find the name.

Any help locating them is appreciated.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2009)

These nibs/feeds deserve a look.......... http://meisternibs.com/index.html


----------

